# Happy Birthday Rory!



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday, kiddo! 

Sorry we couldn't have a birthday party/bbq meeting day in honor of this milestone... but sometimes ya gotta swing with what Mother Nature sends your way.

Hope the day is a good one for ya!!

Jim


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday Rory!


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Hard as you may try, you'll never catch up to this old geezer. * Happy Birthday Giggles*​.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday Rory!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Rory*

Best wishes. Happy Birthday.


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday Rory..                                                    Their not exactly candles. But with that many lit somebody would probably call the fire dept...
Have a good one..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Happy Bday Rory, Hope its a goodun.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Rory
The one good thing is like The Old Giezer said "We ain't as old as he is"  

Happy Birthday


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

have a good one...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

happy b-day!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks guys,I'm doing my best to have a" happy birthday"!



JimInVA said:


> Happy Birthday, kiddo!
> 
> Sorry we couldn't have a birthday party/bbq meeting day in honor of this milestone... but sometimes ya gotta swing with what Mother Nature sends your way.
> 
> ...


"It always rains on the unloved." - from the Peanuts comic strip.





OV Renegade said:


> Happy Birthday Rory..                                                    Their not exactly candles. But with that many lit somebody would probably call the fire dept...
> Have a good one..


That's cool, Mike, I'm doing my best to "get lit" myself! 



Shooter said:


> Rory
> The one good thing is like The Old Giezer said "We ain't as old as he is"
> 
> Happy Birthday


Yep, here's to hoping he just keeps getting older!


Once again, thanks guys - I'm gonna go fishing now.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Have a GREAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreatWhiteShark (Apr 21, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Rory*

Happy Birthday Rory !!

Hope you a great day . Of course the P.S.Y.C.O. MEETING is cancelled because of rain, but the fishing is definitly ON  !! Take care and hope to see u out there catching fish .

P.S.Y.C.O. MEMBER ,
GREAT WHITE SHARK


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Happy Birthay Rory;I hope you had a good day dude.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Happy birfday Rory!!!


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Have a great windy Birthday Rory


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Gotcha on Friday but heres the online version
Happy B day my friend.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Holy Cow Rory Survives Another Year LOL*

Well you made it to another one huh. Amazing LOL Even though you got rained on and the wind blew hard and made the fishing well difficult I hope you still had a super birthday.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Once again, thanks all. I had a very nice BD, and awoke Sunday morning (the next day) with an "itch" in my throat....by noon I had the fever, chills, etc. 

Oh well, at least it skipped my BD!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Happy Birthday!...the R


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

RoryGoggin said:


> Once again, thanks all. I had a very nice BD, and awoke Sunday morning (the next day) with an "itch" in my throat....by noon I had the fever, chills, etc.
> 
> Oh well, at least it skipped my BD!


YOU WHAT "skipped my BD"  so does that make you the same age as if you didnt have a BD.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

RoryGoggin said:


> Once again, thanks all. I had a very nice BD, and awoke Sunday morning (the next day) with an "itch" in my throat....by noon I had the fever, chills, etc.



*
thats your own fault old man, every one knows you gotta shave your birthday P***y before you eat it with your cake ........*


----------

